# Parkville, MO - STUNNING 14 m SABLE male



## vickip9 (Mar 28, 2012)

I was just browsing through Petfinder and came across one of the most beautiful GSD's I have ever seen... He's up for adoption by an animal shelter in Parkville, MO which is about 30 minutes south of Kansas City. I just had to share because he's so gorgeous! 

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Parkville, MO | Baumont


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

vickip9, thanks for posting but it's even more help if you can post the photos and info (and proper format for the subject!) Some General Reminders and some NEW requests to keep the Rescue Section working to its best.

*1:* SUBJECT LINE - - It is important that you follow the guideline for the subject line; it cuts down on Duplicate Posts, which seem to be on the rise again. 
Here is the format: 
City, State - ID # and Name, Sex and age, any other detail you would like to give.





























*More about Baumont*

Spayed/Neutered • Up-to-date with routine shots • House trained • Primary color: Gray, Blue or Silver • Coat length: Long 

Beaumont is a 14 month old (estimated) male German Shepherd. Beaumont may have been bred to be a shepherd, but what he wants to be is part of a family; a family that wants and will love a devoted, dependable and intelligent dog. Because of his size and self assured personality, Beaumont is not for the inexperienced dog owner. He loves people and is not suspicious, this is not a guard dog. He appears to like other dogs as well. Beaumont does not like to be left outside in the yard, but walks with his owner and games of ball and fetch are welcome! Come see this magnificent and fun loving dog today! 

*Baumont's Contact Info*






*Friends of Parkville Animal Shelter*, Parkville, MO 

816-587-0918


----------



## Ryan32 (Sep 10, 2010)

I just wanted to say thanks for the heads up on Beaumont! I picked him up on Saturday and he's already playing non-stop with my other GSD Zoey in his forever home.

As it turns out he wasn't a fan of the Beaumont name which was given to him by the rescue... So from here on out, he's going by "Titus".  Thanks again!


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Fantastic!!


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Ryan32 said:


> I just wanted to say thanks for the heads up on Beaumont! I picked him up on Saturday and he's already playing non-stop with my other GSD Zoey in his forever home.
> 
> As it turns out he wasn't a fan of the Beaumont name which was given to him by the rescue... So from here on out, he's going by "Titus".  Thanks again!


Wonderful news! You have to share some photos of Titus in his new home!


----------

